# Glazing technique for a 9 pane Front Door



## JacksonPaintCo (Jun 3, 2008)

I am bidding a job painting the exterior trim on an all brick house. There is a front door that has a 9 pane window and it appears as though the glazing is coming out in several of the panes. 

My question is what is the best technique to repair this such that I can prime and paint the door. Should I re-glaze with DAP 33 each pane that needs repair, or can I simply scrape the failed glazing and patch with new glazing. The door is no more than 10 years old. I'll try and post a picture tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I would have to see a picture, but I am envisioning that it is a steel door with vinyl trim around the windows and the sealant (whatever they use) is oozing from under the vinyl trim. If this is the case, just remove the gunk, clean up the residue and repaint. If the door is in the sun and the trim piece is a dark color, it seems to contribute to the problem.


----------

